# Harleigh modeling her 3DD Collar!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE it! The colors and design are so pretty


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

And since models need an exercise break every now and then... 

_See ya mom!_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, that looks fantastic on her!!!
<3

Flip agrees.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Very pretty, I love the tag too..lol:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I really like it too, the colours suit her down to the ground. Good choice!


----------

